# She doesn't look as pregnant today?!



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dotty doesn't look as pregnant today! I can still feel kittens moving, and see them kicking, but Dotty looks significantly skinnier than she did yesterday, could this be because they've dropped? Or something else? 

Also, question 2: The vet estimated that she was around 8 weeks, purely based on the fact that she could SEE the kittens kicking. Does this sound right? At what stage can you see them kicking as opposed to just being able to feel them? 

Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

they often 'drop' just before - i give her 48 hours


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

OOhh exciting stuff!
But terrifying too, obviously as I don't know her background or who the dad is or anything I'm so scared that they'll be born deformed. But no point worrying, I keep telling myself, there's nothing I can do. And they would have all died if I hadn't have taken her in... 

xx


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

AngelEyes92 said:


> OOhh exciting stuff!
> But terrifying too, obviously as I don't know her background or who the dad is or anything I'm so scared that they'll be born deformed. But no point worrying, I keep telling myself, there's nothing I can do. And they would have all died if I hadn't have taken her in...
> 
> xx


best way to look at it me thinks; they'll have the best chance possible with you at hand!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck x


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Exciting! I must keep an eye on this thread, I hope everything goes OK!


----------



## yuxiaoyaowei (Mar 5, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> OOhh exciting stuff!
> But terrifying too, obviously as I don't know her background or who the dad is or anything I'm so scared that they'll be born deformed. But no point worrying, I keep telling myself, there's nothing I can do. And they would have all died if I hadn't have taken her in...
> 
> xx


I had never experience the same thing , hope to have a good result


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

_*Waits*_ Shouldn't be too long now! :biggrin:


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hehe... watch this space. But no progress as of yet!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol its weird isnt it, they can look massive then the next day just a bit of a food belly!   

I bet she has hers the same day as my girl! :laugh:


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've just noticed some blood dripping from Dotty. Not blood as such, but a red mucousy discharge. She's been very vocal today, and very "i'm coming with you everywhere" when she was more than happy to just sit in her box yesterday and the day before. Hopefully I will have some kitten news shortly..  YAY!


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll be watching this constantly today. The first thing I did this morning was feed and water my cats quickly, before rushing onto here. I'm still half asleep. xD

I hope it all goes well!  I'm no breeder, so I can't really give you any advice though. I'll just sort of... hang around saying how cute the kittens are. :001_tt2:


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kenyania said:


> I'll be watching this constantly today. The first thing I did this morning was feed and water my cats quickly, before rushing onto here. I'm still half asleep. xD
> 
> I hope it all goes well!  I'm no breeder, so I can't really give you any advice though. I'll just sort of... hang around saying how cute the kittens are. :001_tt2:


Hey, you go for it! Where are you based? It's 9pm here- hope you didn't sleep all day 

Since the discharge, Dotty has just been laying in her box waiting patiently.

(Grr)


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing kitten pics!! Sounds like they'll be here by this time tomorrow!!


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

10:08 a.m. here, I like to sleep in. :thumbup: (I live in New Zealand.)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hows she doing?


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Any updates?!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kitten number one is here. She is currently cleaning. she's cut the cord herself and eaten the placenta.


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Woohoo! Sounds like it's going smoothly so far. :3


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mum, colour??


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Kitten number one is here. She is currently cleaning. she's cut the cord herself and eaten the placenta.


 Wow!! Thats great news


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> well done mum, colour??


Oh yes, colours. What colour is Dotty again?


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Am I the only one reloading this page every minute?


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dotty's black and white. first kitten looks to be a tabby. 

Second kitten arrived a minute or 2 ago, black and white. 

Mum and babies still doing well. x


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Great news! :thumbup: How many more do you think are in there? Also, we all love some good kitten pictures!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh oh oh - tabbys are beautiful, so are black and whites, well actually they all are!!

I hope _you_ doing OK!! Is mum coping OK so far? x


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

*Waits*


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kitten 3 is out. Another black and white, well white with black splodges! 

Yup everyone is fine. Glad they're coming so easily, Dotty hasn't made a single noise. 

My guess is 4, I don't expect any more than 4. 

x


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww... :001_wub: White cats with black splodges are adorable!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

its great the first 3 have come out so well
good job dotty and you too
keep us updated xx


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Ickes fluffers! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
Well done you an dotty! Can you pass a MSG on to her please? It's after midnight, and kitty is getting annoyed that Im not in bed yet; I wont be until at least kit4 is here, so tick-toc Dott!


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Well done to the new mum, I hope you manage to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> Ickes fluffers! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> Well done you an dotty! Can you pass a MSG on to her please? It's after midnight, and kitty is getting annoyed that Im not in bed yet; I wont be until at least kit4 is here, so tick-toc Dott!


Sorry Kodakkuki, Dotty says "But i'm busy cleaning all of my new icle babies!"

There's deffo one still in there though, I've felt it.

xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have the feeling you wont be getting much sleep tonight!

So we have one tabby, one black and white, and one white and black - it must be so exciting, and nerve wracking all at the same time!!

Cuddles to you, to mummy and to babies x


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Number four is here! Little black one, what a sweetie!! 

x


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

:3 Yay! The little tabby must be the odd one out. Are you going to weigh them?


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah i'll give it until they're all settled and had a suckle and then I'll weigh them  

Hehe yeah, little odd tabby out! xx


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

And in the time it took to write that, NUMBER FIVE popped out!! Black and white. Or maybe all black. I will let you know when it's dry!


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

You didn't expect that, did you?!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I really didn't. It just flew out!!


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Hehe, that's funny. :lol: Me want pics.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

of course! Will take some shortly!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Aww, yay! All still doing good? I do love black cats; well, all cats of course, but solids blacks just look so, well, magical  
Hope you have your camera charged up for when you've ha some rest 

Eta- (ah, was writing while you posted)... good to see you were prepared for piccie bombardment!!


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay! Any surprise number six kittens? :lol:


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Still doing good, yep. I'm very proud of her, she's doing very well!

The camera's charged, just need to find the wire that plugs into the USB port.... Hmm


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww I'm so happy for you - and now I am off to bed - I will look forward to seeing piccies in the morning  x


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Night mcwillow! 
A horror film is playing, so I am NOT going to sleep until I'm absolutely sure nobody's gonna get me!


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm always cautious about watching creepy things before bed.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good job dotty, give her a hug from me
i cant wait to see the kits!


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to go now, but I can't wait for the pics!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kenyania said:


> Aww... :001_wub: White cats with black splodges are adorable!


Surely all cats are adorable?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, many congratulations! 5 eh? ANd within the 48 hours I predicted (gives self a hearty pack on the back).


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, cant wait for pictures._


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your little Furballs


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, so now the kittens are dry, I can inform you that they are not the colours i thought! We have 2 tabby and whites, a tabby and a white with black patches. We lost the little black one last night unfortunately. But 4 happy, healthy kittens, a very proud mummy cat and also a proud foster mummy!

Pics will be here soon, promise!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you lost one little one  but hope the others continue to do well.
It's much easier to see what colours they are when they're dry  though I never have that problem as mine are born all white 
Congratulations on your litter and look forward to seeing them soon


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww... R.I.P the little one her never got to see the world. 

I'm glad that the others are doing well though, I can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

RIP little black kitten......

but its great the other kits r doing well, hows dotty?
cant wait for piccies


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats on your kittens. Sorry to hear about the one that didn't make it though


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

RIP to the lil black angel 

Keep your strength up - take care of you and the furbies that are depending on you - we can wait for pics x


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the new babies! 
Looking forward to photos.
Sorry about the little black baby :frown5:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Just read this whole thread, and wanted to send huge congratulations to you and Dotty. Hope Dotty's doing well 

And I'm sorry to hear about the little one that went to the bridge. Sleep tight, gorgeous! x

I'm so excited for you- must be amazing to see them all growing up!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks all- I've got pics ready to put up just as soon as I've found the blasted camera lead!!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

RIP Little one, horrible that one didnt make it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sorry to hear you lost one , look forward to pics, when you find the camera lead. _


----------

